# Importieren von Allplan-Datei (dxf, dwg,...) in Photoshop



## Mig_l (23. August 2006)

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich eine mit Allplan erstellte Zeichnung in halbwegs vernünftiger Qualität in Photoshop importieren kann?
Eine Option die ich kannte war der Ausdruck mit dem acrobat-destiller. Da ist die Qualität aber immer grauenhaft. Habe auch schon mit den Einstellungen rumgespielt aber nicht wirkliche Erfolge erzielen können.


----------



## TOBITULPI (23. August 2006)

Pdf importieren klingt schlau! Du mußt dann aber auch beim importieren in Photoshop die Auflösung einstellen. Und die auch möglichst groß. Je nachdem was du halt nachher damit machen willst. (DPI Zahl auf 150 oder 300+)


----------

